# Newcomer question...



## justin23000 (Oct 6, 2019)

Hi all! First off, a huge thanks to all of you for some super informative and inspiring threads. I'm taking the plunge with my first couple of PCB's from here. 

I've got quite a list of very 'I'm sure I should know this already' kind of questions, but I think most of them could be answered with a snapshot of the finished PCB for the Greengage and the Parentheses. Is there anybody out there that would be willing to let me peek at theirs?


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 6, 2019)

justin23000 said:


> Hi all! First off, a huge thanks to all of you for some super informative and inspiring threads. I'm taking the plunge with my first couple of PCB's from here.
> 
> I've got quite a list of very 'I'm sure I should know this already' kind of questions, but I think most of them could be answered with a snapshot of the finished PCB for the Greengage and the Parentheses. Is there anybody out there that would be willing to let me peek at theirs?


Look in the build reports and I know there’s multiple parentheses builds... not sure about the Greengage


----------



## justin23000 (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks!


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 6, 2019)

Welcome! If you're interested, here's a basic workflow for building a PedalPCB






						Basic Workflow Tips for Building a PedalPCB
					

Hello! This is my method for building a PedalPCB from start to finish. Is it the right way? Not necessarily. It's just what works for me and I hope it sheds some light on certain steps in the process along the way. I created this as a reference guide for anyone to use if needed. Thanks for...



					forum.pedalpcb.com


----------



## justin23000 (Oct 6, 2019)

Jovi Bon Kenobi said:


> Welcome! If you're interested, here's a basic workflow for building a PedalPCB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That was amazingly helpful, thorough, and clear! Thanks a million!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 6, 2019)

Also take a look in the Troubleshooting forum to see what not to do... 

Jovi Bon Kenobi sets the bar pretty high.  We all aspire to build pedals as clean & neat as he does.

My best advice is use quality parts, take the time and care to do the best work you can, and ask for help if you need it.


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)




----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 7, 2019)

Nice job!  I would have gone with the 80's hair-metal look myself. Can you solder with a Light Saber?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Oct 7, 2019)

I didn’t make it or else I would have too hahaha


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 7, 2019)

Nostradoomus said:


> View attachment 1713


Oh god that's frightening. Hahaha


----------

